
Marian Rejewski and the first break of the Enigma machine - DanBC
http://www.ams.org/samplings/feature-column/fcarc-enigma
======
DanBC
Submitting this because I don't think I've ever heard the name Marian Rejewski
before. Here's the Wikipedia article:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marian_Rejewski](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marian_Rejewski)

~~~
brudgers
I didn't recognize the name directly but I had read about the Poles breaking
Enigma in: [https://www.amazon.com/Battle-Wits-Complete-Story-
Codebreaki...](https://www.amazon.com/Battle-Wits-Complete-Story-
Codebreaking/dp/0743217349)

It's a good read if you like that sort of thing.

